# New tool



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Woks well, use it to take water out of a toilet tank. It does get the last drop! It eliminates the use of a sponge and it doesn't stir up the black off of the rubbers. Makes my job a little cleaner


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Works really well and costs 2 dollars


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Woks well, use it to take water out of a toilet tank. It does get the last drop! It eliminates the use of a sponge and it doesn't stir up the black off of the rubbers. Makes my job a little cleaner


I bought the exact same one few months ago.
It serves it's purpose.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been using it for years:thumbsup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Works really well and costs 2 dollars


True, but the last drop looks much more professional


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i use a vacum works real good and looks profesional then when i am done vacum up the rest room


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you can buy the vacums new for what you pay for that pump


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

can you make one of those piece of pipe with mip two fip caps tap a barbed fitting in one end i just dont know what i would us to pump water


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've used one too, they do work well. 

I find a sponge has more uses to me.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

What other uses would that begood for


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Works really well and costs 2 dollars


Nothing like a dual purpose tool...suction and impregnation. Good job Richard, good job!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

revenge said:


> What other uses would that begood for


Sucking the water out of copper pipes.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It cost $40 I think, it was the last one at supply house, got it for $20. I like custom tools!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got mine last year. I won't use a wet vac to suck out toilets or urinals, because the pee water stinks up the vacuum and you are blowing a fecal cloud right into your lungs. No thanks. I have used it on back up floor drains as well. A baster won't do that.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I have always slipped the toilet in a large plastic bag and carried it out of the house. Sometimes I will dump out a little water once outside but I leave it in the plastic bag to keep my truck clean and dry.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Buckethead vac for nasties, dewalt cordless vac for the toilet tank.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I got mine last year. I won't use a wet vac to suck out toilets or urinals, because the pee water stinks up the vacuum and you are blowing a fecal cloud right into your lungs. No thanks. I have used it on back up floor drains as well. A baster won't do that.


 I usually mix up a cup of bleach mixed in with a gallon or two of water and run it through my shop vac after using it on a toilet.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I carry 3 vacs in the truck. Buckethead for the toilets and nasty stuff, a Rigid with high micron filter for sheetrock dust and a Dustbuster for small stuff. I also have the "Last Drop Pump" shown by OP and I use that when I don't want to drag in the shop vac or run an extension cord. :whistling2:


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the baster. I always use one of the red bulb ed kerosene hand pumps. works great and is only a couple bucks.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

revenge said:


> What other uses would that begood for


I can't be the only one thinking it...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> True, but the last drop looks much more professional


 
LMAO yeah but who sees it and you can still get it back to the wife for Thanksgiving. ERemving toilet water I am not so sure how professional the tool looks matters much.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Ima plastic Bagger as well. Works great


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Ima vacuumer because it's fast and serves multi purposes. But have used the sponge with no regrets. Any of the tools shown would do a great job though.


----------

